# Bunker Hill CC Dispatcher II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communication Dispatcher II-Public Safety
Institution:
*Bunker Hill Community College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/11/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Category:* Classified Staff
*Department:* Public Safety
*Locations:* Boston, MA
*Posted:* Oct 09, '18
*Type:* Full-time
*Ref No.:* CLA

*About Bunker Hill Community College:*

Bunker Hill Community College is the largest community college in Massachusetts, serving more than 14,000 students each semester across all modes of instruction. Ranked among the 25 fastest growing public two-year colleges in the United States, BHCC is a multi-campus institution with vibrant, urban campuses in Boston, MA, in nearby Chelsea, MA, and at three satellite locations within the Greater Boston area. BHCC is part of the Massachusetts public higher education system, which includes 15 community colleges.

BHCC offers 103 certificate and degree programs that prepare students to enter four-year institutions or to enter the workforce prepared for better and more highly skilled jobs. Sixty-seven percent of students are people of color and more than fifty percent are women.

Bunker Hill Community College BHCC is nationally recognized as a Leader College by Achieving the Dream and is one of four colleges awarded the National Gates Foundation Achieving the Dream Catalyst grant.

*COLLEGE GOALS*:
take your money, give you a degree

*Living in Boston*:
It's pretty Damned Expensive

*Job Description:*

Transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications and perform related work as required.

*Requirements:*

One year of full-time or equivalent part-time experience in the operation of radio receiving and transmitting equipment.
Must pass a dispatch entry level psychological screening
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to deal tactfully with others and to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Proven ability to work with a diverse faculty, staff and student population
*Preferred Qualifications: *

Associates degree or a combination of education and experience. Experience in higher education
Customer service experience First Responder/CPR certified
One year of experience with Omnigo/Report Exec dispatch software
*Additional Information:*

Salary: $699.73/wk.

Shift: Monday-Friday 3:30 p.m.-11:00p.m.

Closing Date: October 18, 2018

*Application Instructions:*

To be considered for this position please upload the following documents to your account:

Resume
Cover Letter
Please be sure to address the Required Qualifications in your documents.

*If you need assistance applying through this website please contact our online Help Desk HERE*







PI104820576
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources Office
Bunker Hill Community College

Fax:
617 228-3328

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/5h2fh86x2s5ff3xh


----------

